# Late In The Day Baling



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Baled all afternoon this past Saturday, Timothy hay. Meter on the bale chamber read consistent 10-11 percent moisture biggest part of the day. By about 5:30ish, we were starting to climb to around 14 percent and just had about 50 small squares to go. Everyone was in need of a break and some eats from a long day so we quit. With rain in the forecast, we had about 50 squares left to bale, so after about an hour, we finished up the hay. At this point, the hay was reading anywhere from 15 to 20 percent moisture. We have these bales set aside and loosely stacked. This morning, I checked them, they are not heating or otherwise causing me immediate concern. I have a buffered propionic acid applicator ready to go, but hadn't needed to fill the tank yet and for these last few bales, I said bale them up. We'll see how they turn out.

I get it that after cutting hay on the dry down slope, moisture content needs to be 18 percent or lower, else one is in risk of dust or mold.

What about the reverse of that - you are at 10-11 percent and as the day wears on, the moisture meter starts to climb. Am I seeing apples to apples when comparing this moisture reading in the uptake side, and with it dust/mold concerns - same as on the dry down slope? Is the hay really drier than the meter readings as it is likely seeing surface dew moisture?

What is puzzling is reading about alfalfa that is too dry to bale, else much leaf loss, and then the stuff is baled at night after the dew sets in. It would seem to me that the moisture meter would be reading in the 15-20 percent range as the alfalfa either rehydrates or is getting a light coat of dew.

10-11 percent dry hay. Day is growing long. As the shadows come, as the dew starts to someone meter reads higher - where do you draw the line with grass hay moisture readings; when do you stop baling in the evening, ie before sunset, before dark enough to run the headlights, heck with it, were baling until 3 am.....

Just curious.

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

50 bales left at 5:30 with rain coming means keep going to finish up before you stop for supper. Shouldn't have taken but 15 minutes to bale that much : )

I've never baled dry hay past 7:30 or 8 before it starts getting tough and that's with really dry good conditions. I don't use acid so maybe you can go later using that. Baling hay at night is an "out west" thing. Doesn't really work here in the east unless you are doing baleage.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

For me there are two indicators. First once the dew falls on grass hay we are done. Second, if the dew is late, sometimes you can bale later in the night (say to sunset) but the bales will tell the story. Once you back off the tension once, by the time the next tension adjustment is needed you better have acid on your baler or its time to quit. 50 bales is not an issue, spread them out thin for a few days but 500 like that is out of the question.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Trotwood2955 said:


> 50 bales left at 5:30 with rain coming means keep going to finish up before you stop for supper. Shouldn't have taken but 15 minutes to bale that much : )


Yep - that's what I was thinking too. But even the inmates on the chain gang get to stop for a drink of water. Without spoiling the family hay crew, I'd rather loose 50 bales of hay than poison the experience for them.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

When it starts getting so wet so fast at night that you can't loosen the chamber fast enough to get it through the baler. If you can loosen it and can keep going your OK


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

leeave96 said:


> Yep - that's what I was thinking too. But even the inmates on the chain gang get to stop for a drink of water. Without spoiling the family hay crew, I'd rather loose 50 bales of hay than poison the experience for them.


The people on the chain gang are working for the government, i.e., they work 4, get paid for 8, all the water they can slurp, paid medical, paid vacation, free lunches, free housing---need I say more?

But family is there to help. 50 bales can still get baled and picked up a little later. First, we do what's needed to get the job done, THEN we rest.

Just my thinking.

Ralph


----------



## Three44s (May 21, 2016)

It would seem to me that a dew comming on will meter ahead of the actual moisture content of the hay and a dew burning off will read behind the actual level.

In other words, you are safer on the roll in than you are on the roll out of the dew.

But with the preservative at hand, why not mix a small batch and give it to it ......... ?

If you want to experiment, do it a couple or three bales ..... run the preservative and turn it off a few bales shy and then watch those.

Everyone's situation is different but I look at our's and we sell to a lot of west side (liberals) in Western WA and some feed stores so a few bales burnt makes a pretty good mess .......... a couple of bales ........ not so much and we harrowbed everything ........ it's a pain to hand handle fifty bales off to the side.

Best regards

Three 44s


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

With 'Crop Saver', there is two different levels of application, dew moisture is a lower recommended application rate. So I would say you are spot on not being an 'apples to apples' comparison. With my set up (an automatic system), unless I turned it off, it kicks on when needed. I will never go back to a manual system and there is no mixing, the tank is almost full BEFORE I pull out of the shed. Larry


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

rjmoses said:


> The people on the chain gang are working for the government, i.e., they work 4, get paid for 8, all the water they can slurp, paid medical, paid vacation, free lunches, free housing---need I say more?
> 
> But family is there to help. 50 bales can still get baled and picked up a little later. First, we do what's needed to get the job done, THEN we rest.
> 
> ...


No sin in taking a well deserved break. Family help is optional - no gun to the head, you gotta help or else kinda deal.

Ain't nobody riding around in an air conditioned cab collecting bales with an accumulator and stacking them in the barn the with a grapple - maybe we will get there some day. For now it's wagon behind the baler, stack by hand into the barn. My guess is that if you were out there with with us, manually handling the heavy squares all day in the heat and humidity, you'd be glad we called a time out too.

Just my thinking.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If it gets dry enough that all biological action stops then starts to pick dew up you can get away baling it a little wetter than normal, especially since what you were dealing with was just dew moisture and not actual 20% hay. Whenever possible if it gets bone dry one day I like to rake the next morning when the dew is about gone then start baling at 19%, again the day before it will have gotten dry enough to stop any biological processes in the plant and heating is rarely a problem.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

leeave96 said:


> No sin in taking a well deserved break. Family help is optional - no gun to the head, you gotta help or else kinda deal.
> 
> Ain't nobody riding around in an air conditioned cab collecting bales with an accumulator and stacking them in the barn the with a grapple - maybe we will get there some day. For now it's wagon behind the baler, stack by hand into the barn. My guess is that if you were out there with with us, manually handling the heavy squares all day in the heat and humidity, you'd be glad we called a time out too.
> 
> Just my thinking.


I apologize if I offended you.

What I was trying to say was I would probably have continued baling and picked the bales later, The hay wouldn't have absorbed dew after it was baled. A few times, I waited until the next day to pick them up (I don't like doing that but sometimes you gotta do something like that.)

Ralph


----------



## DYNOBOB (Nov 29, 2011)

I've discovered that it's good to have one more hay wagon than you think you need. Instead of unloading/stacking, keep loading and deal with it later. I have enough wagons now to pick up all the bales I would typically do in one day. Prevents hay help burnout and helps if rain is coming over the hill.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

DYNOBOB said:


> I've discovered that it's good to have one more hay wagon than you think you need. Instead of unloading/stacking, keep loading and deal with it later. I have enough wagons now to pick up all the bales I would typically do in one day. Prevents hay help burnout and helps if rain is coming over the hill.


As a kid, we loaded everything (almost), stacking right behind the baler (I know well that end of the baler). Extra wagon, just about always. Unloaded the following morning (cooler in the hay mow, sometimes), after milking cows and having breakfast. Ate dinner at noon, back out to bale in afternoon, eat supper around 6, milk cows again, push wagons into barn/shed (then chase neighbor girls, not long though, too tired). Next day start process over, hoping for a rain day, just to have a 'break'. Ah, the 'lazy' days of summer in Michigan (parts of which I DO NOT miss). Larry


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Yep having plenty of wagons is the key. And in the grand scheme of things flat wagons are cheap. We stack on flat wagons right behind the baler only using 2 sometimes 3 people (including the baler driver). We have enough wagons to get 1000 bales on before we have to stop and unload which really makes it nice, and we rarely do more than that in one day now anyway. When we do we try to borrow some extras. Then unload early the next morning while it's cool as was mentioned. I don't mind loading wagons at all. I'll gladly do that all day compared with unloading and stacking in the mow.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Plenty o' wagons to git 'er dun, Amish style...









































Later! OL J R


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

So no rubber tires on the tractor but rubber on the baler and the wagons.....them folk are hard to figure


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

It's not uncommon for us to bale till dusk. Only do it when rain is on the way or have alot to bale the next day. Rather have a little dew on it rather than rained on hay. Depending on conditions if moisture is questionable we let the bales sit awhile before stacking them in the barn or outside stack


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> So no rubber tires on the tractor but rubber on the baler and the wagons.....them folk are hard to figure


You havent seen the old school ones we have here...gather with hay loader and hayrack, park baler with mounted gas engine in the middle of the field, unload loose hay and fork it into the baler, stack bales behind the baler in a huge stack, then unhook hay loader, load bales on the wagons to haul back to the barn. Have watched them pull the baler with the horses through the field, they fork it in the baler instead of letting the baler pick the hay up and someone picking the bales off the chute and setting them on the ground instead of just dropping them directly on the ground. ... use horses for everything and stationary gas and diesel engines where appropriate


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> So no rubber tires on the tractor but rubber on the baler and the wagons.....them folk are hard to figure


As I understand it, if it's being PULLED by something else, pneumatic rubber tires are perfectly acceptable. IF it is, on the other hand, self propelled or DOING THE PULLING, it MUST have steel wheels. At least that's what my BIL has told me, and he's worked and traded with and for the Amish and Mennonites in north central Indiana his entire life. The evidence seems to bear that out. Last year I saw an Amish guy running a JD round baler behind a JD utility tractor-- baler was on rubber, tractor on steel. Seen a lot of little combines up there running around on steel, too.

















Chuck told me they ride rougher than h3ll, too... said if he had to ride on steel, he'd quit... But he commented that most of them are nuts, because they'll run so fast and hard that it'll about buck you out of the seat on a rubber tire tractor-- don't know HOW they manage to stay in one piece on STEEL...

Skid loaders on steel look funny, too...

Later! OL J R


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, so what's the logic behind it? Makes absolutely no sense to me.......but then again, I'm southern Baptist, we would drive on steel too if someone was having a fish fry


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

The only way it would make any sense to me would be if by their religious beliefs they were to be in contact with the earth at all times. Steel and wood being derived from the earth count. I know where rubber comes from but from what I gather it's the air that's the issue. BH it what if they filled their tires with straight nitrogen. Maybe that would suffice as it is an element. Singular. Not as in the 70% mix in our air. But what do I know about such matters. Nada. Just trying to stay in my own lane.( Figuratively, I'm not typing and driving)


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

It's so you're not tempted to drive it very far. Prevents you from going to town or farming too much ground. Really, if you see the Amish doing anything you don't understand, the root of the reason is it's intended to prevent them from being/becoming too worldly.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Makes perfect sense now lol


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

hillside hay said:


> Makes perfect sense now lol


I'm not aware of any religion that doesn't do at least one thing that seems nutty to everyone else.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> I'm not aware of any religion that doesn't do at least one thing that seems nutty to everyone else.


Nutty I can handle....murder I cannot.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> I'm not aware of any religion that doesn't do at least one thing that seems nutty to everyone else.


Not so sure about that tech......from an atheist's view that may be correct, but I don't think there is much "nutty" about anything else they do or worshipful. Unless you happen to be the smartest guy in the room and believe in nothing....then it all seems "nutty"


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Around here The Amish pull a hay loader to make hay loose and sling it up in the haymow of the barn. If they want it baled they bring the loose hay to the yard and fork it into the baler.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Some around here use hay loaders. There are enough of them in the hedgerows. Others make stacks in the field and haul later or leave them in the field and feed them out over the winter.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> Wow, so what's the logic behind it? Makes absolutely no sense to me.......but then again, I'm southern Baptist, we would drive on steel too if someone was having a fish fry


The "idea" or "logic" (using the term loosely) is that by having steel wheels, that precludes the possibility of you falling into the sin of ambition or avarice or being covetous and becoming a "big farmer" and renting out or buying out lots of surrounding farms and becoming a bigshot. Steel wheels means you can't drive the tractor down the road between farms and therefore can't rent or buy lots of ground spread out all over the place. Of course, that "logic" hasn't really panned out, because most of the farmland that's sold around my BIL's area ends up being bought by Amish/Mennonites... they're the only ones with money and they can afford to pay a lot more than the average "regular" farmer...

Despite the fact that operating steel-wheeled machinery on the road is illegal, there's still plenty of guys who do around these parts. The Amish neighbor kids came over during fall harvest on a steel wheeled Deere 4WD utility tractor (looked like a green version of the New Holland "Boomer") pulling a wagon to cut up some fallen trees and gather firewood for extra spending money or some such. They drove their steel-wheeled tractor about a quarter mile up the road to the north end of the BIL's place. SO, steel wheels on pavement doesn't seem to stop them much. It's common to see old rubber belting dragged across the road like tire tracks to take steel-wheeled stuff across the paved county roads from one farm to another as well, and to run down the roads, some guys even bolt rubber belting onto the rims to make the trip, or whatever.

It's sort of the same kind of "reversed logic" that a guy I once knew in church used... he went on and on in class one Sunday morning, basically thumping his own chest about how "pious" he was that he didn't own a bass boat. He went on and on about how he "LOOOVVVVEEEeeesss fishing, and with his money, he could afford to buy the biggest, baddest, fanciest bass boat out there that'd ever been built, but he wouldn't buy one-- because IF he had a bass boat, he'd be tempted to go fishing on Sunday mornings and evenings instead of coming to church, and that'd be sinful. SO, he "made the sacrifice" and refuses to buy a bass boat."

Umm-kay... (rolls eyes). I was thinking to myself, "Why not mature in your faith a little more, so that DESPITE THE TEMPTATION, you CHOOSE to put the Lord first and go to church Sunday morning instead of going fishing, and go on and buy your bass boat, and enjoy life... After all, with a bass boat, you could take a day off now and again, or enjoy a three-day weekend or extended holiday and go fishing (if that's what you love to do) and enjoy life a little more... and all without "sinning" by "being tempted by having a bass boat". I've never really understood that kind of logic, because in my experience, people that have these sort of self-imposed "restrictions" put upon themselves usually just find creative ways to get around them and do the very things they're supposedly trying to keep from being "tempted" to commit and fall into "sin" anyway. BUT, it DOES obviate the need to TAKE RESPONSIBILITY FOR YOUR ACTIONS and show the MATURITY and RESPONSIBILITY to "do the right thing" of your own volition, rather than at the insistence of "someone else". (After all, if the Amish elders catch wind of you doing something they don't approve of, you'll end up "shunned"). God is watching and knows the hearts and intents of every man anyway-- but to a lot of people, they equate LOOKING good to BEING good, which I assure you are two VERY different things!

Anyway, that's my opinion and how I've had it explained to me, as to their reasoning. Like I said, my BIL's family has dealt and worked with them and for them for decades, so I guess they understand it better than I do, but they still shake their head over some of the stuff that goes on. For instance, my BIL's Dad transported one Amish fellow to his doctor appointments for years, maybe a decade or so, every week or twice a month. Perfectly all right for them to RIDE IN SOMEONE ELSE's gas powered, rubber tired car or truck, just NOT to have their own. My MIL (Betty's mom) didn't think much of the Amish because it offended her women's sensibilities-- she considered them highly sexist because while electricity is VERBOTEN in the house, because it would allow all sorts of unnecessary electrical "conveniences" like washing machines, dishwashers, vacuum cleaners, etc., it was PERFECTLY ACCEPTABLE for the Amish men to have fully equipped electrically powered shops with every kind of electrically powered shop tools, machine tools, and welders/equipment known to man. I WILL say that I LIKE their position on phones-- there's a bunch of Amish houses up north of here that, of course, aren't allowed to have a phone in the house, BUT, they DO have a "phone booth" (little bitty "outhouse" looking thing with a table and phone in it) out by the road between several of the houses, sorta centrally located. SO, *THEY* can call out whenever they want to (and want to hike down to the "phone booth", BUT they aren't bothered by people "calling them"... I LIKE that idea-- no more stupid telemarketers, no nonsense from the old folks during dinner or early in the morning or late at night, etc. I've gotten to where I simply don't answer the phone during mealtimes or "down time" or odd hours of the day or night-- I don't care if the phone rings til it melts down... now that we're cell phone only (no landline) I just turn it off...

Usually people just figure out a creative way around these sorts of "rules" anyway, and end up doing the very thing those rules are supposed to prevent anyway. (Like I said-- the "steel wheels to prevent farming here, there, and yon and becoming "covetous" or "prideful" or "being a bigshot" hasn't slowed them down when they illegally drive steel wheel tractors on the road or lay rubber belts across the road to cross from one farm to another). Sorta like not owning your own bass boat doesn't preclude one from fishing from his buddy's bass boat if he wanted to... LOL

I guess what's not surprising is, the supposedly "more pious" people are just as prone to sinful human failings as anybody else. There was an Amish guy here who was "helping" his neighbor's wife milk their herd of cows every day... her husband worked for another Amish that had a big welding shop and so he was gone to work, so the neighbor was being "neighborly" and helping... turned out he was helping himself to his neighbor's wife-- the husband returned home one day to find his neighbor had his wife bent over a bale of hay in the barn with her panties around her ankles... Not exactly "uncommon" events, either... same plethora of sins that infect the rest of humanity infect them just the same, electricity and rubber tires or not... (or bass boat or not-- this same fellow "confessed" before the church that he'd had an altercation with his just-out-of-high-school daughter (who came to church dressed like a tramp, joined at the hip to some little twiggy dude half her size) and slapped her, and she called the cops and he ended up not arrested, but with a ticket and court date because of it... So much for the piety of denying oneself a bass boat... LOL

Anyway... we all have faults and sin, "If a man says he has no sin, he is a liar and the truth is not in him". It's how we deal with those things and with temptations that make the difference.

Later! OL J R


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

What hitech and Luke said must be the reasoning behind it all, and I suppose it makes perfect sense by some.........I don't have a problem with the reasoning or logic behind it, i guess it doesn't work all the time but I know a few who could have adapted well, myself, I would be on one of the TV shows......


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Wow, so what's the logic behind it? Makes absolutely no sense to me.......but then again, I'm southern Baptist, we would drive on steel too if someone was having a fish fry


Always heard here no rubber tires on tractors so they couldn't head to town easy, but Luke explanation makes as much sense as well.

Latest trick here is the younger Amish are buying farms and borrowing a little money to do it, until the mortgage is paid off, the bank won't let em remove the electric service, so two things here, you bet they use the electric since it can't be removed and that mortgage will never be paid off.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> It's so you're not tempted to drive it very far. Prevents you from going to town or farming too much ground. Really, if you see the Amish doing anything you don't understand, the root of the reason is it's intended to prevent them from being/becoming too worldly.


This one just kills me, some have a generator, its perfectly fine to generate your own power for doing farm chores, milking etc, but its not okay to just buy the power off the line.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

mlappin said:


> This one just kills me, some have a generator, its perfectly fine to generate your own power for doing farm chores, milking etc, but its not okay to just buy the power off the line.


Actually had one nearby that wanted to put in a modern hog finishing facility (might have been chickens, it's been a few years) and he had the whole thing designed to run on solar power so that he wasn't connected to the grid. The bishop(s) still found a reason to reject it. There is so much difference between sects you just never know what won't be allowed.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Forgive my ignorance.....when I was up in the great state of Pennsylvania, back in ''75.... I remember a fair amount of what were called, by the locals, Quakers.....are they one in the same or a spin off or just completely different? I don't know what the hell this has to do with "late in the day baling" but educate me......we just started seeing Mennonites about 20-25 yrs ago, here


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

It varies from bishop to bishop 
Some Amish bishops are "conservative". Some are "liberal"
In other words, some allow an electric well pump and some don't lol
Their laws and customs are quirky and they vary from town to town.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Quakers are the Religious Society of Friends, a totally different movement that arose in England. The Amish and Mennonites are Anabaptists that arose from the northern Germany and Holland areas, which is why they refer to non-Amish as "English" (English speakers) and the Old Order Amish, and most of the others, speak Old High German as their primary language.

Quakers hold various beliefs, more or less based on Christianity, but do not hold to the Christian "ceremonies" like partaking of the Eucharist (Communion) or baptism. They believe in the individual's experience of Christ, that God and Christ "speak to them" or "guide them" personally, and the Bible is largely secondary to this "personal experience" of the "inner light" or "Holy Spirit" guidance coming directly from God. They are strong believers in pacifism and non-violence and refuse to participate in war as active military combatants (the Quakers and the Shakers were the first "conscientious objectors" and served in noncombatant roles in the military during both World Wars, and were excused by Abraham Lincoln from military service in the Civil War). They used to refuse to call the days of the week by the "paganistic diety" names given them in standard usage (Monday, literally "Moon's Day", etc. and the months, "January" or literally "Janus's month") and instead used their own designations, literally "First day, Second day, Third day, etc., and "First month, Second month, Third month," etc, as is used in the Bible. Quakers were quite prominent in Revolutionary War times, but their numbers and movement have declined considerably from that zenith, and they are a very tiny minority of those identified as "Christians" today. Some modern Quaker movements are even "agnostic" or even "atheistic" in their modern beliefs, and much more humanistic than Christian in many cases.

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> It varies from bishop to bishop
> Some Amish bishops are "conservative". Some are "liberal"
> In other words, some allow an electric well pump and some don't lol
> Their laws and customs are quirky and they vary from town to town.


Yes, there's a LOT of difference in various areas. Here there are even some "extremely liberal" Mennonites or "Bretheren" that are allowed to own and operate their own gasoline powered, rubber-tired cars. BUT, they MUST be black in color! Some of the more liberal groups allow tractors with rubber tires as well, while the more conservative Amish don't believe in ANY equipment moving under its own power-- pull-type implements drawn by horses (and for equipment requiring a PTO, "power carts" drawn by horses with a small engine turning the PTO shaft of the implement) are the norm. Some don't believe in ANY pneumatic rubber tires, and will only allow steel wheels, (although they do have solid-rubber tired buggies since steel-rimmed buggy and axle wheels aren't allowed on public roads). Even the Amish buggies and wagons are manufactured to strict rules and guidelines and generally accepted designs approved by the Elders... which is why all the enclosed Amish buggies look alike. They also have "approved designs" for Amish "pickups" (an enclosed cab with an "open bed" type buggy, which up here anyway, they sometimes pull a small trailer (or even a motorboat, which I saw being pulled one time up near Nappannee one time!) behind them. They also have approved designs for "courting buggies" for two people (young couples) to use when dating. The Amish and Mennonites are more liberal around here, and I see a LOT of different designs along with the "approved" ones, such as various small wagons made with regular hubs and little "boat trailer" pneumatic tires for various chores, small little buggies that schoolkids ride in to school (funny to see 10-12 kids in some little dinky buggy pulled by some little pony or other going to school), etc. They do not believe in buckles or other "ornamentation", since that is worldly. That's why Amish don't wear belts, only suspenders. They usually believe that the male should wear a beard, and married women wear black bonnets, while unmarried women wear white bonnets, or small head coverings designating the same. They always believe in wearing hats, the more conservative usually stick to the black flat-brimmed hats or straw hats for work, while some of the more liberal ones around here are commonly seen in straw dyed black fedora type hats, especially the younger ones and kids.

It's interesting... there's as many different "sects" among them as there are "Christian denominations".

Later! OL J R


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm kinda wondering, once they get past the steel wheels, etc - when do they knock off baling as the sun set and the humidity starts to rise in the hay ..... ????


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

leeave96 said:


> I'm kinda wondering, oncoming e they get past the steel wheels, etc - when do they knock off baling as the sun set and the humidity starts to rise in the hay ..... ????


They work until the job is done


----------

